# New store tank, waterfall and ferns



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I just finished planting this today, and figured I would at least get a pic up. I really wanted to make a build log for it, but ran out of time. There's an egg crate box behind the waterfall, so the pump is easy to access and replace should it ever go out. The back wall is three types of Java fern, African ferns, and Pleopeltis percussa up at the top center. On the bottom I have Pellonia repens, Syngonium rayii, ET fern, and Peperomia rotundifolia, with lots of Salvinia and some Java moss in the waterfall. I'll have to get a video of it later to actually show the water running, it looks pretty neat.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Very nice Bonnie, can't wait to see it after a bit of grow in time. What size tank and who's store is it for?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Mark 
It's an 18"x18"x18" ZooMed, and it's over at Robert's store, Reptile Island. I've built a couple other tanks there, and we have some larger displays planned out that we'll start once we get the pumps and filters.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Do you set up new tanks for him to sell or are these to show people how to do it? If he has room a couple nice big show tanks is a nice tool to help sell stuff.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

We have two stands that are 2 shelves high, 3 feet wide, with room on the bottom shelf for 24" tall vivariums, and the top shelf holds 18" vivariums. I'm currently working on another cork and great stuff vivarium with a drip wall and a cork "tree" in the center for a bottom shelf, and then we're doing a 2'x18"x3' Exo with manzanita and a great stuff drip wall for over by the cash register. We may eventually do smaller ones to sell, but mostly we have customers place custom orders so they get what they want and I can tailor it towards the animal. My rule so far on the display tanks is that the materials either have to be found at the store, or at Home Depot, so people can easily replicate the look if they want without having to search around too much.


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice!!!! I keep looking for Ideas... they keep showing up and changing my mind... wife says im a scatter brain!! 
very cool
Larry


----------



## megamax42 (Feb 14, 2012)

I love the wood for the waterfall!
That is the best shaped piece of wood I could imagine for such a setup


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good Bonnie. Who gets to live there?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Doug! No one unfortunately, it's just a store display. I'm thinking of trying to find a similar shaped piece of wood for one of my tinc tanks, if I'm lucky enough again at the wholesalers (that piece took me about an hour of digging in a pile to get to last time lol).


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

was I imagining things, or does reptile island have a ton of ghostwood? Thats what that wood in this viv is correct?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

It's all sandblasted manzanita.


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

I really like the water feature in this....Great work!


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

good wood like that shape is so hard to find.. nice


----------

